# WOF mvt and is this common



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 7, 2010)

I was listening to the Bible Answer Man earlier and heard a clip of a pastor (I think it was Creflo Dollar) say something that completely shocked me. Went like this.

Pastor: What do dogs make?

Congregation: Dogs!

P: What do cats make?

C: Cats!

P: When the Godhead got together what did they make?

C: Us?

P: So what does that make us?

C: Gods!


I know the WOF mvt is completely warped, but is this deification of man common?


----------



## Wayne (Jan 7, 2010)

The so-called Word of Faith movement is based on the idea that we are little gods, that our words have creative power and that we can call things into existence.
This root teaching dates back to E.W. Kenyon, who was himself deeply influenced by spiritualism.


----------



## nasa30 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes, That is true. I saw a DVD by Justin Peters where they showed Creflo saying what you said in your post. That DVD has clips from all of the big WOF folks saying just crazy stuff.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 7, 2010)

I think we need a "shudders" smiley for things like this.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 7, 2010)

Joshua said:


> So I guess they'd say that the devil is a god, since God made the devil.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that sayin' the devil is a god's of the devil.



For once I think you are right.


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes, this is common in the WOF movement. "Like begets like," didn't ya know?


----------



## Andres (Jan 7, 2010)

if you have time, watch the first video on this page titled "A Call for Discernment". It has several clips in it from prominent WoF preachers that will boggle your mind. It also has the Creflo Dollar clip mentioned in the OP.


----------



## Scott1 (Jan 7, 2010)

The Word of Faith movement grew rapidly in the late 1970's and 1980s' most notably under the leadership of Kenneth Hagin and Kenneth Copeland.

As with almost all communions that identify themselves as charismatic/pentecostal they are Arminian influenced, dispensational, with no binding confession of faith. Virtually no church discipline, a "low" view of the church, a memorial only view of the sacraments, etc. and the operating assumption that new revelation, equal to Scripture comes outside of Scripture through unknown tongues and interpretation, and "prophecy" during corporate worship.

There's no doubt there are some Christians in these communions, that the gospel has in some parts of it been preached, and it was a receiving entity for those coming out of the Roman church and some of the declining mainline churches.

It adopted the sometimes bizarre teachings of its leaders, coming and going without accountability, and generally promoted the "prosperity gospel," "positive confession," and miracles if one had enough faith, without much regard for what God has revealed about that through His Word.

While there is some good fruit here and there that managed to come out it despite this, it produced a lot of shallow and flaky behaviors that are still being recovered from to this day. Yet it is still powerful among the ignorant, and seemingly amongst the most poor and needy though it has lost much credibility. Too many people have had bad experiences there.

Some of the holdovers in this movement have gone on with almost no accountability and been able to function in a manner which has become obviously corrupt, including the individual mentioned.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 7, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> I think we need a "shudders" smiley for things like this.


 
Yeah, but Barfy works quite well with WoF doctrine too.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jan 7, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> I was listening to the Bible Answer Man earlier and heard a clip of a pastor (I think it was Creflo Dollar) say something that completely shocked me. Went like this.
> 
> Pastor: What do dogs make?
> 
> ...


 
Yes


----------



## lynnie (Jan 7, 2010)

My hub has a DVD called Blind Guides, and one snip is Copeland saying that when he reads the bible and God says "I am" he just smiles and says "Yes, and I am too". 

A bit less blasphemously revolting, but wierder, is a part with Benny Hinn where he says the father is three and the son is three and the holy spirit is three...that's right, there are nine of them.

I have an old friend who got saved in college and she's going to big prophetic conferences with crowds of attendees, and the prophets are telling people the revelations they are getting from personal visitations from Abraham, Isaac, Jacob, Jeremiah, Luke, Jesus, etc. I don't doubt they are getting visited by something; the men are tall and regal and emanate light. I couldn't convince her they are fallen angel imposters. Got an email yesterday with an attachment from a prophet; I deleted it and could not bear to even look at the attachment even for the sake of trying to save my old friend from this. This big name in India prophet has been going to the third heavens ( with some other American prophets) and participating in the councils of the Godhead.

We really need to be praying for another Reformation. I think things are worse than Martin Luther and the Pope days. Could be wrong but it is just so bad out there.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 9, 2010)

I've heard Joyce Myers do the "little gods" thing too.


----------



## ewenlin (Jan 9, 2010)

[video=youtube;PTc_FoELt8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTc_FoELt8s[/video]


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 9, 2010)

kvanlaan said:


> I've heard Joyce Myers do the "little gods" thing too.


 
see.....the Barfy works just fine....


----------



## ewenlin (Jan 9, 2010)

Didn't myers recently play the sacrifice/offering card? Day of atonement or something. I remember some of the PB talked about sending in a live lamb. Wonder how that went...


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 9, 2010)

ewenlin said:


> Didn't myers recently play the sacrifice/offering card? Day of atonement or something. I remember some of the PB talked about sending in a live lamb. Wonder how that went...


 
all over the rug????????????


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 9, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> I was listening to the Bible Answer Man earlier and heard a clip of a pastor (I think it was Creflo Dollar) say something that completely shocked me. Went like this.
> 
> Pastor: What do dogs make?
> 
> ...


 
One - because there are many - but one of the huge problems with this interchange is that the "making" being done by dogs... and cats... is sexual reproduction in which the ontological makeup and nature of the parents, er, "makers" is passed on in the genetic code. The "making" done by God in this interchange is creating from "materials" outside himself.


----------



## ewenlin (Jan 9, 2010)

That logic is obvious, though oftentimes men only hear what they want to hear. Sad.


----------



## VilnaGaon (Jan 11, 2010)

There are many ex-Catholics in the WOF movement who are exposed to the Scriptures (although in a limited way) for the first time in their lives. If God is willing, may they be convinced, convicted and converted by His Word!


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jan 12, 2010)

lynnie said:


> My hub has a DVD called Blind Guides, and one snip is Copeland saying that when he reads the bible and God says "I am" he just smiles and says "Yes, and I am too".
> 
> A bit less blasphemously revolting, but wierder, is a part with Benny Hinn where he says the father is three and the son is three and the holy spirit is three...that's right, there are nine of them.
> 
> ...


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jan 12, 2010)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> > I was listening to the Bible Answer Man earlier and heard a clip of a pastor (I think it was Creflo Dollar) say something that completely shocked me. Went like this.
> ...


 
I'm sorry to admit that I wish you were lying on that answer (and I'm sure you wish you were lying as well). 

What has happened to the "church" :'(? It seems like it's all about us, rather than God. No one wants to serve Him, they just want God to serve them.

As a friend on a deceased Christian music forum once put it in response to this (and sadly, this is how the Word of Faith and Prosperity Gospel movements see God):



> Man: God. GOD! *snaps fingers* Look at me!
> God: *looks at man*
> Man: GOOD BOY!!!! Heal me.
> God: *Does nothing*
> ...


----------

